# Blower motor won't work



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is the situation. I'm in a restoration mode. I installed a new wiring harness for the dash and engine compartment. I hooked up 12 volts to the car to check if all is working. All is working except the blower motor and the ac compressor clutch.I've tested the clutch and blower motor individually and they do work, but not from the switch. From the fuse block to the brown wire on the fan switch I have continuity but I am not getting 12 volts. I hooked up a jumper from the fuse block to the positive connection on the fan switch and everything worked. What am I missing?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

There is a relay on the firewall, take it off and plug the harness into it and reinstall.
If you plug the harness in from underneath you can bend the tab and it will plug in but the tab wont be in the connector.
Pull it off, straighten the bent tab, plug it in then put it back on the firewall and everything will work.


----------



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

I checked the connections on the master relay and all is good.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Same symptoms I had when I replaced my loom, A/C and heater blower wouldn't work and it was a bent tab on that that relay.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Look behind your alternator on the power wire red & black stripe as I recall..
Should be an inline buss fuse in that line...

Check it replace it......I had the same problem when I put in my new blower motor but kept the Ac relay...


Just a place to check...:thumbsup:


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

There is a connector on the engine loom that plugs into the smaller harness for the different harnesses that are used for A/C non A/C cars.
Ground your test light and see if there is power at that connector., if not trace back if there is power trace forward.
If there is power @ the connector that plugs into the relay then the relay is bad.


----------



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

The 30Amp fuse is good. I do not have power coming back to the fan switch on the dash from the a/c harness. The master relay is new but it still could be bad. I'll try to bench test the relay. I tried to get a schematic for the a/c harness from the company that made the new harness, they told me they couldn't. Does any body have this drawing?


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Is the relay properly grounded? Some have a separate grounding wire not just thru the housing


----------



## sixtysix (Jul 2, 2010)

The mystery is solved. after making myself crazy over this, It turned out to be a bad new relay I purchased. I don't remember what vendor I bought it from. I searched all the obvious part suppliers around my town, no one had the relay. On my way home from work today I remembered an old school auto parts place not to far away. He had in stock a ry5 standard relay for $45.00 with tax. I brought it home and plugged it in and magic happened. Can't always trust new parts. Thanks to all for your input and help


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Sweet!
New parts can be junk, I bought the high dollar repop Delco/Remy voltage regulator from Ames for 85 bucks and it was junk.
Put the Chinese SS one that came on the car back on and it fixed it.
I wanted the period correct look so that was a waste of 85 bucks.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Good work 66! ....you stuck with it.....bad new parts do happen...


----------

